# MAJ des Appz impossible via Apple Store



## Ipod (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjours, ça fais déjà quelques temps que ce problème persiste . Donc quand je lance l'apple store normal tous marches bien mais quand je fais Applications >> Rechercher les mises à jours. On me dit Accès à l'iTunes Store en cours, ça charge mais rien ne se passe.

Merci bien pour vos réponses


----------



## imacg5mortel (31 Mars 2009)

Ton iPhone est jailbreaké?


----------



## Ipod (31 Mars 2009)

Un bouton s'est affiché, c'est bon, il apparaissait pas avant, tous est revenu, niquel merci


----------

